# Tank pics



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Chuy


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice little fish collection you got there. it is going to stay fish only or are you going to make it reef?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!! Like the emp angel. Keep him well fed with good pellet foods like spectrum pellets, and formula 1


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

thx, eventually its going to become a reef, but not for sum time.  thx raptor, ive been feeding da angel spirulina flake food, its been munchin on that, but ima get some pellets next time i got to the fs.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I found with my angels the pellets are more filling, and spectrum life makes a very good pellet that will keep him happy and healthy.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice FOLR tank!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looking go0d


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

NICE LOOKING FISH MAN!

ICEMAN!


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Thx guys









Chuy


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

beautiful tank and fish but y the black backround?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats an Emperor right?

Awesome collection mate!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

using my best judgement is that a 4ft 120 gallon tank?

looking good!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

using my best judgement is that a 4ft 120 gallon tank?

looking good!


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

thx guys..

bufu11 - da tank is acrylic with black backround.

~DannyBoy~ - ya thats an emperor









redbellyjx - close but way off... lol j/p the tank is 5'x18"x20" 100g


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

that blue and black thing is a blue hippo tang, correct?

ive grown awefully fond of those bad boys lately


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

wat is the blue one with the yellow tail?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

bufu11 said:


> wat is the blue one with the yellow tail?


Regal Tang/Hippo


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

no not the one with black but the one in the third pic that is between the hippo tang and the clown


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats a damsel fish. I believe its just called a blue damsel.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks i thought they were really agressive towards other fish tho?


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

its a yellowtail damsel. dont think they r aggressive, its been real peaceful in my tank, havent seen any aggression out of him at all.


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

New addition to the tank i tired to get a good shot of him but was kinda hard becuase he's real active. the tank was a little dirty when i took the pics.
































































Chuy


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice looking fish and setup


----------

